# Signal system



## Afreeman (Oct 19, 2019)

Whats the easiest signal system to install and get blocks up and running?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Easy vs realistic is your choice. Static lit signals that don't change is easy. Elaborate and realistic signals that change automatically according to the rules you want, often require significant planning, hardware, and probably computer control. Then there is always some middle of the road approach between the two extremes.


----------



## Afreeman (Oct 19, 2019)

I want realistic but without computer. I dont have means for that.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

This is a long thread but it should give you some insight in general. The are various posts concerning signals from simple start up to complex. 
https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There are several commercial systems available.

Here are but two:

http://www.azatrax.com/

https://shop.atlasrr.com/b-introducing-the-new-atlas-all-scales-signal-system.aspx

Don


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

You can choose between light signals or semaphore signals.

Block signalling or interlocking means the distance between two depots or stations tiled into blocks of same length.

The block length is the most problem onto model RRs in general.

The ideal Block length is the double to tripple length of your longest train but it works with shorter blocks of one and a half train length, too.

Normally block signals have their standard position aspect as clear with green light.
After a train entered the block, the block signal is being switched into stop position aspect with red light.

The prototypes using two closed blocks on red light for maximum safety, the before block of those in caution position aspect and the block before in clear position like the block before, too.

Normally a train runs from one free block into the next. Behind the train are two closed blocks and there before one block in caution with orange light.

If a faster train is running into a caution block it must breaking to stoo onto next following red signal.

Onto model RRs you can use one closed block there before a caution block and two clear blocks.

More easy block systems working with one closed block between two clear blocks.

Real interlocking systems working with one closed block or two closed blocks behind a train and one block in caution.

It is up to yourself what your coice would be.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

I am using azatrax signal controllers that DonR posted a link. They are self-contained controller circuits, but don't require additional computer control. I won't say that are hard to use, but it does require installing detectors (IR or current detectors) and as said will require some planning and work to get them installed. The operation is bullet proof. Great products.


----------

